# Beautiful Golden boy available in Ontario, Canada



## Kayla2727 (Mar 28, 2017)

I regularly check the Golden Rescue :: Home site and there is a boy on there named Jack that desperately needs to find a home. He is currently being fostered in the Toronto, Ontario area and is best suited for families without children or other pets (which is why I unfortunately can't take him). Let's please do everything we can to find this precious boy a home that is willing to care for him!

Golden Rescue :: Adoption Alert ~ Jack #2539 - Revised


----------

